# Would you wear Scalloped Shorts?



## Karren (Jan 6, 2010)

So what do you think? Anyone wearing these?

I'm not real big on this trend.......

Source - The Look For Less: ChloÃ© Scalloped Shorts


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't mind them, but they're not really something I'd spend money on.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont get it. lol


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 6, 2010)

Sure I would. I haven't yet and have no plans to but then again, my tastes do change on a regular basis.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 6, 2010)

they're kinda cute, maybe in spring though, it's a bit cold for them yet!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 6, 2010)

Possibly but definitely not in the ways they are shown in those pictures. Like Lucy said, maybe in spring or summer.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 6, 2010)

I think they look like they're made from the ripped sails of a shipwrecked boat.

Which is my way of saying they look cheap.


----------



## Karren (Jan 6, 2010)

Kind of looks a bit like the Flintstones!! To me at least..


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 6, 2010)

No way! I wouldn't wear them!


----------



## rose white (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't wear them, but then again I don't really wear shorts to begin with. I think they could look really cute on the right person, but this is definitely a look I could not rock.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm with Rose. I don't wear any type of shorts, so I guess I can add scalloped shorts to that list.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2010)

They kind of remind me of, like Karren said, the Flintstones, or maybe peter pan?

They're kind of cute but I'd have to see them in person to make a definite judgement.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they look like they're made from the ripped sails of a shipwrecked boat. Which is my way of saying they look cheap.

OMG I just cracked up laughing. Tell us how ya REALLY feel Sherbert *giggle*


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kind of looks a bit like the Flintstones!! To me at least.. Well now that you mention it... they could use tiger stripes.





Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they look like they're made from the ripped sails of a shipwrecked boat. Which is my way of saying they look cheap.

Now that ya went and planted the cheap idea in my head imma gonna have to start sorting through the dollar store clothes.


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not digging them at all


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2010)

They look cute in the pics. Doubt they'd work on me tho.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm as a general rule I am not too fussed on uneven hemlines... so I am not sure if I would. It would depend on what they look like in person.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

i would but not with a blazer, maybe with a very simple long sleve top


----------



## pure25honey (Jan 8, 2010)

I think they're cute.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I just cracked up laughing. Tell us how ya REALLY feel Sherbert *giggle*



haha well they do!

I half expect to find they're held up by a knotted bit of the boat's rigging!


----------



## likeitshot (Jan 9, 2010)

Ewww. Not on me!


----------

